# Helpful ideas for Built-In Media Cabinets ?



## whirly

Hey Guys,

I am finishing my basement and have dedicated a wall to a LCD TV and I plan on putting in built-in media cabinets/shelves on either side. The wall is approx 14ft across and I plan on leaving a span of about 8ft in the middle for the TV (or future projection screen). Can anyone share any ideas in terms of what kind of cabinets/shelving to build to accommodate DVD players/recievers/XBOX etc ... 

If you have plans or pics of your current media cabs, it would be extremely helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## whirly

Here is a pic of the wall for a visual !
It's the wall to the right.


----------



## McGaw

I've done a few installs with Geek Squad from Bestbuy. I've seen them where there is a computer room in the front of the house, which has all of the hd boxes, games, dvd players, etc. in it. Then at the back of the house there was a tv. He was able to run wires from the one side of the house to the other. It looked and worked very nice. Even if you just had a closet or bar or something behind you, that way everything is out of the way? Just some ideas. Speakes in the ceiling sound excellent. I would suggest the Bose.


----------



## McGaw

Btw,
If you would like to conceal all of the wires. Then I would suggest calling install guys and speaking to them about it. It's alot easier on them, as well the holes they make in your wall, they won't repair.


----------



## sestivers

Find out if you can get some sort of forced-air ventilation inside the cabinet. My in-laws had one made last year, but they have to leave the cabinet door open whenever the receiver is turned on or else it will overheat. It doesn't look as professional as it could.


----------



## gregzoll

If placing the equipment in a cabinet, you will need ventilation, and if ordering custom made cabinetry, it will come pre wired for electric & ventilation. Just need some deep pockets.


----------



## whirly

Perhaps I should clarify.
I do know the ventilation aspects of media cabinets.

I am asking for ideas/pics of HOW TO build a media cabinet in a wall.

Thanks...


----------



## gregzoll

That is up to you, and how deep your pocket book is. As for ideas, should be able to find some in Finish Cabinetry books.


----------



## Speedball

They are basically cabinetry with shelves to fit your equipment. Pull some home decor magazines off the shelves available just about anywhere, that's where I get my ideas.:yes:

I suggest Klipsch.


----------



## skymaster

Use large computer case fans :} they are silent and move a whole bunch of air


----------



## gregzoll

Actually, they make cooling units for Rack cabinets that have filters & also contain their own A/C in them to keep everything happy.


----------



## iMisspell

gregzoll said:


> Actually, they make cooling units for Rack cabinets that have filters & also contain their own A/C in them to keep everything happy.


Mind posting a link or brand name or search terms ?
In a year or so i will be heading down the same road as the poster.
Gonna make the cabinet myself, but something like your talking abut would be nice to look into ahead of time.


----------



## Jeeper1970

I could show dozens of pictures, but most of the ones I've done are built around fireplaces, so a little different.

Sometimes, I've held upper bookshelf cabinets away from the wall 3" or so to allow heat to escape up the back, you don't see the vent holes.


----------

